# Vendors in Chicago



## contacthansel (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi all,

I've been lookin for a heat press supplier/vendor in Chicago, it would be nice to also find a local vendor who sells heat tranfers...I would ideally like a place that I could just drive to and pick stock up locally. Thanks.
-Hansel


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

We can help get you some heat presses and other services. We are in Chicago. Feel free to contact us at our website, or send a private message.


----------

